# All Vehicles Fuel Consumption Comparison



## UBERCSM (May 17, 2016)

Hi All

I'm not sure if this forum already have someone posted the above subject. Though we have the cars manufacturer make their own claims on their cars' performance and fuel consumption, we all know most of the time it is not precise as it varies according to cities' landscape and drivers' driving style.

I would like to have contributions from this forum if we can fill up the below with as many make and models as possible so that we can benefit all while looking for a practical car to rent or buy. I will start with a few here:

Brand Model Engine Cap Year Make KM/L
Chevrolet Cruze 1400cc (Turbo) 2015/16 10km/l
Honda Mobilo 1500cc 2013 10.5km/l


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

https://www.fueleconomy.gov.

I find them highly accurate.
They also post individual mileage logs.
You can keep your own here.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I see no need to reinvent the wheel. Use the existing fueleconomy.gov website as tohunt4me has listed, or any others that make sense. I can foresee a long disorganized thread if each of us tried to list car specs as separate posts.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

http://www.fuelly.com/

This is the most real site for fuel economy , it's real users reporting their real world fuel economy . 
I like this because I've owned cars that got no where near the Manufacture claimed MPG and then some that got much better then the claimed MPG

Users also will say how many fuel ups their numbers are for , the type of driving and region they drive in


----------

